# Bewerte das Video über dir



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Peace Buffis,
Also ähnlich wie der "Bewerte den Song über dir"-Thread geht es hier darum das Youtube-Video über euch zu 
bewerten.

Wie gehabt auf einer Skala von 1-10 & bitte begründet eure Meinungen . 

Also viel Spaß & ich fang dann mal an :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic9tlQlhBfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lg Olli (Y)


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2010)

10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6weGnmkVYU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

9/10 - Rrrrrechts abbbbbiegen ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIcvMMrf278

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pöse Pöse xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

mh 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qMHNFOtjYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Ziemlich gut. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DleQ1PHjRPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Grad schon auf ls angeschaut... Wahr&witzig 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWkHvUU-CIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

fixd`kenn ich schon ,ist zu geil 
9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqzSq7bHGtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

ahahahaha :'D
Ich nebel selbst... xD 10/10!
erinnert mich an ein anderes vid




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcoGjK7cx6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


reicht, wenn man ab 1:00 guckt^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Idioten. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR_KqWzx_sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

ahahahahaha 
naja aber nicht so gut 
mh 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DI9ImScQGAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Family Guy eben, aber nicht die beste Szene. 7/10

Finde den Leierschwanz auch eher verdammt faszinierend als lustig.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqEeP1acj4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ab 1:00 langt.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Mh 4/10 find ich irgendwie nicht so...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sw2OvIgoO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

OMFG das Family-Guy-Video ist ja geil... xDD

MC-Rap kriegt 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKB4h9gvmm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll außer 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMAvAQ3FhgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

Mochte das noch nie so wirklich ... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siZgbLq_VvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Flaschengeist, sach ma was !!!" "Quadrath!"


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

7/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slRsexrhbG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2010)

bla,bla,bla Mr. Freeman  
epic 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iORpLPmFfHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

po po popo,po po popo xD 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WNrx2jq184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2010)

10/10 
Ich liebe es!^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZ-vqQ6WQpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Dezember 2010)

Naja ne...2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5erjj6aS5Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Dezember 2010)

aha nicht auf sich selbst^^ warum dann beim anzünden der ziggi voll auf seine haut?^^ uch vermute einen trick


3/10

[mdia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5_Msrdg3Hk&feature=channel[/mdia]


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2010)

10/10 Der ist gut^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cqqWRac7uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Dezember 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z-5DH0Ng4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


was geht aaaaaaaaaab


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

beste 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORgsstGBWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

hm 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWIWFhfpznk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Bullyparade ist einfach nur geil, schade dass es keine neuen Folgen gibt  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY9N6gJH45A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (29. Dezember 2010)

8/10 ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Dezember 2010)

10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JjCil00B4XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 hach das warn zeiten^^


----------



## iShock (14. März 2011)

hmmm ja hab ich früher immer gern geguggt heut find ichs nich mehr ganz so lustig ^^

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5im0Ssyyus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

8/10
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vayi3yceSU[/video]


----------



## Frubil (21. Mai 2011)

Das ist Mülch! Mülch steht auf meinem Kopf! Mülch macht das Bild dreidimensional! 10/10 Joa und gz zum Buffed Forum, dass ich keine Zeilenumbrüche machen kann oO -.- [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0eJl8z96hbk[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Meh mir iwie zu öde, 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8UNb-QkpWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SO MUCH WIN ;_D


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2011)

nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan.... aaaaaah can't stop..... nyan nyan nyan nyan 10/10 nyan nyan nyan 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3HUCuhMJrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2011)

5/10 Naja ich finde das gibt schlimmere Momente

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2sDNT91Rzw&feature=related


----------



## Frubil (30. Mai 2011)

5/10[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1895t5OAEIk[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

0/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KShkhIXdf1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

XD 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nr87ge-Wz34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Episch D: 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am6fco14Gi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (8. Juni 2011)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vBgPEYqHmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zu göttlich mit dem Durchfall


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich als Polizist würde innerlich so heftig grunz- kichern durch zurückhalten des Lachanfalls


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2011)

Dann bewerte ich das mal mit 6/10, hat mich immerhin zum Schmunzeln gebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTlLpP4VUJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe sowas.. 9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ME8owgVBWU


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

uhm.... 1/10? 
Habs auf Youtube nicht gefunden...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juni 2011)

Ganz okay. 6/10 (Vielleichts wärs besser wenn ich auch verstehen würde was er sagt...egal.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9o5_W6hn9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ennia (30. Juni 2011)

1/10 ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZS6bD3SpIvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCxFn3sAw68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AMERICA FUCK YEAH- HHHHNNNNNNNNGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... (Und ja ich weiss dass sie Kanadier sind... egal liegt nah genug an Amerika dran :3)


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

10/10 episch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JB-SdV04maE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUqX5AJlALA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

10/10

Genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONgcIwBx-ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. Juli 2011)

um hier mal anzuschließen 7/10


heißt der kanal echt Disney XD ? oO (also unten links)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

0/10

Ich mag Schwarzenegger nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH-lUWBGd9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (31. Juli 2011)

ganz lustig 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oww5kMDsY8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT

und meine neue Lieblingswerbung^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQbaKSVezx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (21. Februar 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFf0Iz1yO0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Februar 2012)

Makaber, aber irgendwie gut gemacht - gibts das wirklich so im Original? 

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CfqYCxyE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

xD 7/10 Blue balls! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXUzM4bSSUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2012)

0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-nDfVIVhsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (28. Februar 2012)

4/10 is ok..
---- XD

/edit zur gleichen zeit geposted unter mir^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Februar 2012)

10/10 TomSka macht immer ganz großes Kino^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jx6nYP_eDDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (28. Februar 2012)

5/10

Reporterin im Gruselkabinett  *kreisch*
man muss sich das öfters anschauen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTK9hcRyRVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (2. März 2012)

5/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcuvyhY0Ow0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







P.S you shouldn't have done that....


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2012)

Computer sagt nein 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I0hD5jLvas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (6. März 2012)

dafuq?? mein Hirn muss erst rebooten bevor ich das bewerten kann...

references, references everywhere!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDe4lD9u0mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (6. März 2012)

ok dan eben was nicht Ponyfiziertes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QTBaDhJzqLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. März 2012)

Genial . sowas kann aber auch nur Asiaten einfallen 


 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8rqJvODaTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (7. März 2012)

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PeakJa (8. März 2012)

5/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqXocF392k8&feature=related


----------



## Rexo (8. März 2012)

_Ich habe echt nix gegen Katzen aber es is lacherlich as die leute sich THumps Up erhoffen indem sie süße Kätzchen Posten-.-

0/10

Raiden hat n Job Gefunden...._





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXsfGVVGb-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (10. März 2012)

10/10 MORTAL KOMBAT ROCKZ!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nbRVc5mcpUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Video nicht verfügbar ;( 0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DPdnsj9KP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (17. Juni 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uSbcnz6NG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (7. April 2013)

5/10


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CvbLfc3mDek


----------



## DarkoRatic (8. April 2013)

2/10 die Pyros von Partizan Beograd sind viel geiler!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHR6n78Bf2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

